# Favorite Disney Villain?



## Koi (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm picking and choosing the most prominent off the .  I'll add commentary/pictures later.

My favorite are Jafar and Scar.  Reow.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 24, 2010)

Maleficent, Scar and Ursula would probably have to be my faovrites.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pixar included or no?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2010)

Toss up between Dr. Facilier, Jafar and Oogie Boogie


----------



## The Big G (Apr 24, 2010)

Jafar and Hades for me.


Love James Woods as Hades


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

Hades is the best imo james woods is awesome


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar, Hades, Dr Facilier, I also liked Gaston


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar and Hades.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 24, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> Hades is the best imo james woods is awesome



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8za8sFeneU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar and Hades.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 24, 2010)

Frollo, Hands Down.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRO-M4XyAbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MiyuMiyu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hades.  I always like Hades.


----------



## iFructis (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar ofc =)


----------



## Ziko (Apr 24, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Frollo, Hands Down.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRO-M4XyAbM[/YOUTUBE]



That is so awesome...
Though, this bitch takes it all:


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar, Hades, Jafar and Frollo.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 24, 2010)

Idk I liked Hades and thn theres Zerg and that kid that blew toys up on Toy story


----------



## John (Apr 24, 2010)

Jafar's parrot.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 24, 2010)

The hunter that shot Bambi's mother


----------



## Sora (inactive 2) (Apr 24, 2010)

I liked Captain Hook the most. CODFISH. Cruella De Vil was so mean for those puppies furs.


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 24, 2010)

Does the ticking crocodile from Peter Pan count? I love him~


----------



## chrisb500 (Apr 24, 2010)

Scar, Jafar, and Hook


----------



## The810kid (Apr 24, 2010)

Movie Scar
Television series Xanatos
Movie runner ups Jafar, Malificent, and Hades


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 24, 2010)

Maleficent, Scar and Jafar.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 25, 2010)

To be honest, I can't choose any one favorite. I love a large number of the villains for many different reasons. So I'll just give a list of my favorites rather than choosing any single one.

*In no order:*
Jafar
Maleficent
Scar
Hades
Doctor Facilier
Ursula
Frollo

And from TV series: Mozenrath


----------



## The810kid (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot to show the Oogie Boogie man some love.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2010)

Jafar and Oogie Boogie.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

Hades, gotta love greek mythology and James Woods


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2010)

Scar
Hades
Ratigan


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 26, 2010)

Ursula. She's fucking scary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Jafar because of his evil parrot as voiced by Gilbert Godfrey.

Jafar himself was a little on the queer side if you know what I mean.


----------



## Meshach (Apr 27, 2010)

Sid - in toy story... that kid rock!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2010)

Jafar and Hades.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2010)

I always thought Maleficent was coldly beautiful and evil. She would have to be my favorite. . So I'm definitely looking forward to that. 


The810kid said:


> Television series Xanatos


For TV series I was going to say Xanatos as well. So sauve and it was nice how he was a growing character because of his family. Besides, he had Puck by his side, how awesome was that.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 27, 2010)

Scar, Hades, and Jafar (the disney trinity of EVIL!!!)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Who's this Malnutritionent person everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who's this Malnutritionent person everyone keeps talking about?



the bitch from sleeping beauty


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

Scar, Hades, and the witch from Emperor's New Groove.

Oh and Hook.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

Scar.. the name itself is badass.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2010)

Scar made me cry


----------



## Dyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Shan Yu, that's that badass-hun from Mulan. HE'S DA MAN!
I also love the stepsisters of Cinderella, too much bitchiness to fathom.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2010)

*puts on Snob Hat*

You kids... Sure The Lion King and The Hunchback were great films but Disney was making great films years before those movies came out.

In fact, there was a great villain voiced by the similarly great George C. Scott. He was the villain in a great sequel to another great movie... I hope you see how great this is.


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 28, 2010)

Malefecent...such a classy lady...for a black-hearted evil fairy.


----------



## Brian (Apr 28, 2010)

Scar, he was just spiteful and ruthless one of the villains fro my childhood that I actually hated at the time. I also enjoyed Hades for his humor and  Maleficent for being one for the few Disney villains who is cold hearted, not to mention I like her design.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

Maleficent (that dragon ) and Scar (Mufasa ). Only ones I can remember having an impact with me.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 29, 2010)

Frollo
Scar
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1zwRL3rxwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ratigan is underrated


----------



## Bart (Apr 29, 2010)

_No one's slick as Gaston
No one's quick as Gaston
No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
For there's no man in town half as manly
Perfect, a pure paragon!
You can ask any Tom, Dick or Stanley
And they'll tell you whose team they prefer to be on _


----------



## tsunamileif (Apr 29, 2010)

Jafar or Shan-Yu.those dudes rocked.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

The dude from Hunchback of Notre Dame was probably the scariest bastard. I think his name was Claude.

But I do love Shan-Yu and Scar the most.


----------



## damnhot (Apr 29, 2010)

Scar (The Lion King)


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Scar, because no other disney character ever commited fratricide (at least I can't remember)
2.Hades, because he's damn funny^^
3.Jafar, because he's megalomaniac and perfect for the villain job


----------



## S (Dec 28, 2010)

Mufasa's evil brother.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2010)

The World said:


> The dude from Hunchback of Notre Dame was probably the scariest bastard. I think his name was Claude.


Claude Frollo, yeah, and I agree.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

Malificent > all


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 29, 2010)

Frollo and Scar


----------



## Buzz Killington (Dec 30, 2010)

1) Shere Khan (The Jungle Book): Scar ripped him off in a lot of ways.
2) Stromboli (Pinocchio): The only Disney villain who gave me nightmares, particularly when he throws the hatchet down into the old discarded puppet. He goes from belly laughing to throwing Pinocchio in a cage and yelling in Italian.
3) The Giant Magnet (The Brave Little Toaster): A soulless killing machine, literally. If Bambi's Mother was murder, "Worthless" was genocide.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UfsEj7AOGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 30, 2010)

Frollo.

There's something epic about putting a sex obsessed religious fanatic in a Disney film. Makes me wonder what he was like in the original book.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2010)

Shan-Yu was a badass and Hades was awesome. Didn't like Scar that much but for the Mufasa scene he must be mentioned.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Frollo.
> 
> There's something epic about putting a sex obsessed religious fanatic in a Disney film. Makes me wonder what he was like in the original book.



Try the exact opposite in terms of personality...Frollo was actually a priest in the book, and seemed to generally care for Quasimodo from what I recall. His lust for Esmerelda was what lead to his fall in the book though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2010)

The ones with the great theme songs are the best:

Cruella
Gaston
Oogie Boogie (He was in Kingdom Hearts, so he counts damnit). 
Frollo had Hellfire, not to mention actual character depth, so he's up there too. 

But the Top dawg can be found hea:
[YOUTUBE]V8Ca_edg6RE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 30, 2010)

Hades, Oogie Boogie, Dr. Fucillier, and Shan Yu are so boss


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Try the exact opposite in terms of personality...Frollo was actually a priest in the book, and seemed to generally care for Quasimodo from what I recall. His lust for Esmerelda was what lead to his fall in the book though.



Well that's disappointing. It makes sense but also disappointing.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Maleifcent... dangerous.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 30, 2010)

Hades for me


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 30, 2010)

Who the hell doe you think it is? 



Judecious said:


> Hades for me



As he should be.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 2, 2011)

Frollo and Shan Yu!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2011)

Scar. Lion King is still my favorite Disney movie.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 2, 2011)

Jafar was pretty sinister. Also Ursula the octopus witch


----------



## Fear (Jan 2, 2011)

Jafar and Scar.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 2, 2011)

Maleficent, Shan Yu, Scar and Captain Hook.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Scar, Hades, Jafar and Frollo.



*Exactly This!!!*


----------



## Netorie (Jan 3, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But my absolute favorite is Claude Frollo from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame._ In the original book, he is not nearly as evil, although still not a very nice person, but the reason that I like his Disney portrayal so much is because of how realistic and terrifying he is. He has no supernatural powers, yet nearly committed a genocide of the gypsy people in Paris, all because of his twisted desire for _one woman._ But the most frightening aspect of him is that unlike all the other villains, he did not perceive himself as being evil. All those other villains knew that they were evil and reveled in it, which itself is very awesome, badass, and terrifying, but Frollo believed himself to be a righteous man, superior to all the other people of the world because of his religious conviction and devotion. Plus, the fact that he was voiced by Tony Jay, who gave him a very menacing and diabolical tone, certainly added to his aura of menace and terror.



This and only this. Frollo was the most realistic in terms of how he was protrayed, and personality. And if you really pick at the charater himself he embodies the 7 deadly sins prefectly.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 3, 2011)

Disney vilains are horrible for the most part.

I'd go with Hades off the top of my head.

I'm surprised so many people picked Scar, I never saw him as more than a cowardly opportunist. No big evil plan whatsoever, just got lucky with timing, then when the time came to defend his shit he ran away only to get caught, beaten easilly and finally killed...

He did look good tho.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 3, 2011)

Hades Hell Yeah


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Disney vilains are horrible for the most part.
> 
> I'd go with Hades off the top of my head.
> 
> ...



because he had great villain traits. Cowardess is a trait of great villian. He also had an inferioty complex mixed with his pride and ego also made his character great. I mean the guy was so in denial that Mufassa was better that he went to kill him and attempted to kill Simba took over the pride lands and fucked it up and still was in denial that Mufassa was a better choice for king.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2011)

frollo was nasty. I'll take him.


----------



## Spock (Feb 25, 2012)

Frollo, there will be no other villain that can compare to his splendor.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 25, 2012)

Hades, no contest


----------



## zetzume (Feb 25, 2012)

Frollo and Hades.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 25, 2012)

Cinderella's stepsisters :33


----------



## Achilles (Feb 26, 2012)

Dat swag.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to discount _Chernabog._  Fucker gave me nightmares when I was a kid; he is NOT getting my recognition. 

For pure evilness? _Frollo._  Holy *fuck,* _Frollo._  And I didn't even like that movie. Also _Ratigan,_ because he was Vincent Price as a rat and that is epic on so many levels. For humor it's gotta be _Yzma,_ then _Gaston._ 

From the television shows, _Xanatos_ is fucking awesome, though I'm partial to _Mozenrath._

As far as the Pixar films go, _Charles Muntz_ was a fantastic villain overall and suited Up perfectly in every way. _AUTO_ and _Henry Waternoose_ were far more sinister, though.

And for live-action, _Cutler Becket_ is great. Also _Judge Doom_ and the _MCP_ from TRON.


My overall favorite... Xanatos?  I have a hard time narrowing things down, hence the big list.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2012)

Maleficent, I'd hit that.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 26, 2012)

Hades or Scar


----------



## Jay Kay (Feb 26, 2012)

Cinderella's stepmother.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 28, 2012)

Maleficent is the best Disney villain. Followed by Cinderella's stepmother and Ursula.


----------



## Misao (Feb 28, 2012)

Captain Hook, Maleficent, Ursula, Frollo and Zira.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 28, 2012)

Would have to say either Scar/Jafar for me.


----------



## convict (Feb 28, 2012)

Scary? Hands down transformed queen from Snow White (watched when 4)

Best? Scar, Hades, and Shan Yu. I am big on the renaissance era when I was completely infatuated by disney.


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

my favorite disney villain it's a toss up between Shere Khan and Captain Hook


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Would have to say either Scar/Jafar for me.



How could I forget about scar? Best looking villain disney has ever had.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 29, 2012)

prunelle said:


> and Zira.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah it's not that great, the first one was much better. Song is awesome in English and Portuguese.

Cruella was one classy villain


----------



## James Bond (Feb 29, 2012)

Thread seriously needs a poll


----------

